# [Suche] Online CVS System



## bygones (14. Nov 2004)

Hi,

bin auf der suche nach einem Online CVS System (ähnlich SourceForge)... gibt es da noch andere oder ist SF das einzig wahre ????

cheers


----------



## bygones (14. Nov 2004)

hat sich erledigt - meine Uni bietet das an !!


----------



## Grizzly (14. Nov 2004)

Eine Alternative zu SourceForge.net? BerliOS.de.


----------

